# Is there ever a "normal" again?



## Sakuramy (Nov 12, 2012)

Has anyone here ever managed to reach a point of feeling "normal" after your diagnosis? I feel like I will never feel normal again. I'm nearly a year past diagnosis and, at the moment, I'm feeling no better than I was the day before I was diagnosed. I had some up times when the medication was working in the last year, but never totally "normal" feeling.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Sakuramy said:


> Has anyone here ever managed to reach a point of feeling "normal" after your diagnosis? I feel like I will never feel normal again. I'm nearly a year past diagnosis and, at the moment, I'm feeling no better than I was the day before I was diagnosed. I had some up times when the medication was working in the last year, but never totally "normal" feeling.












What is your diagnosis? Your treatment plan i.e what med, how much and how long have you been on it.

Do you have recent labs and ranges you can share with us?


----------



## Sakuramy (Nov 12, 2012)

I don't have my lab results at work with me. I only remember my tsh level, which was a 16.something...down from a 20.7 seven weeks ago. Ft4 was high but normal, Ft3 was way below normal range. Last April my levels were all "optimal" on just 30 mg of armour. End of July things went off again.

Right now I'm on 1.5 grains of armour and my dr wants to add a synthetic t3 (discussing that with him in the morning)


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

I've never heard of the Armour and Cytomel mix.

Ask alot of questions.

If you have any history with lab ranges and doses you'd be willing to share I think you would get some good opinion.

How do you take your Armour?

p.s. I feel "normal"


----------



## surge (Aug 15, 2012)

You sound like you have hashis, with the small stretches of feeling pretty and good and then

the bottom drops out.

It takes a lot of patience and sometimes not even that (I just had surgery which is NOT magic, I still have to get my thyroid to normal levels, I still have to work on getting my iron back up and maintaining my calcium levels, I still have lots of racing heart issues, I still am losing hair like crazy, but I'm feeling internally a little better and feeling like I can handle the tinkering ahead of me because I don't feel as violent ill inside as I was).

It sounds like you and you're doctor are in sync. And if you don't want to wait 8 weeks, could you call back and ask for a compromise, like another blood draw in 4 weeks and an appointment after that? Can't hurt to ask right? I ask the moon-- all my results mailed to me, more appointments and u/s, and I'm okay when I get told no. I just try to be super nice to the office staff and nurses.


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

Define "normal". :tongue0013:

Like lots of others, there are good days and there are bad days. You really notice when you have a day that reminds you of how you used to feel. Since Hashi's is a moving target, the dose you take today may need to change in the future.

For example, I took 50 mcg of generic levothyroxine for a year after being diagnosed as Hypo. Then they later they diagnosed me with Hashi's and the T4 dose needed to be increased several times over the last year, as well as utilizing different medications (Synthroid, Levoxyl, Levoxyl + Cytomel, Compounded T3, Levoxyl + Compounded T3, and finally, Naturethroid).

Try to go low & slow with dose increases if possible. Your doc sounds like a good one if he/she is on board with the Armour. At least they are an out-of-the-box thinker. I believe I read of one person here on the forums who takes Armour and Cytomel. It's really all about what medication works for _you_, as well as addressing any underlying causes of the immune system attack, and any other medical issues stressing your body.

hugs3


----------



## Sakuramy (Nov 12, 2012)

It is good to see some people feel "normal" lol (I know there is not a real definition of normal hence the quotation marks lol)

I suppose it makes sense that my meds would need adjusting with hashi's, I know a few people that swing back and forth like crazy between hypo and hyper with hashi's, I've just always been hypo so I figured it was easier to treat.

I had an appointment this morning and we discussed adding the cytomel. He told me we'll try that in a small dosage with my armour first. He also ran some more tests, a liver panel, celiac's (I'm having major digestive issues), vitamin d, and ferritin. He also suggested getting allergy tested. He said my body is under a major autoimmune attack right now.

I forgot to ask for a copy of my labs because I was in a hurry to get to the lab to get my blood drawn.

Thank you everyone.


----------



## Sakuramy (Nov 12, 2012)

Oh, and I take my armour in the morning and I don't eat for an hour after. I just swallow it with a little water.


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

Do you ever feel normal after being diagnosed and treated.

YES, YES, YES!!!!!


----------



## Brucergoldberg (May 23, 2011)

im 3 years in on this [email protected] I had a TT back in Feb the pain got so bad for me. Im on 320 mcg t4 (yes you read that correctly) and still have a TSH around 20.25 and my frees are not even in mid range. My ears ring, and im anxious all the time. so for me its:

NO NO NO


----------



## ccrew (Jul 1, 2012)

It's been two years for me, still have swollen glands (they feel look like swollen) and my tsh was down to 0.1 last I heard, aches and pains, dry eyes, too many to list, no help from Dr, going to a specialist in Toronto that sounds very distasteful and non helpful (read up on him) Brilliant in the lab awards etc, but not a people person.....I cut out gluten, no diff, Heart paps, tired etc. Good question btw, "Normal" starting to forget what that is....


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

Just remember this:

Everyone who is feeling normal after all this is not spending time on this website. They are out enjoying life. What you're reading on this website is from people who haven't yet resolved their disease.

So be positive.


----------

